# R.I.P Daisy



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Again as i write this i am crying my eyes out, two in one day does take the pee a little.
Today you lots your little sister violet, but you kept her safe and warm and snuggly whilst she passed away..
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/306848-r-i-p-violet.html
You were so so so cute this morning, growling and pumbling (sp) at me whilst i gave you milk, you chased your big brother simba alll round my room, and tried to bite me!! You were 100% this morning.
This after noon around 4 ish i gave you more milk, and you were instantly sick. I knew that meant i had to take you to the vets ASAP, so i did. When we got there you couldnt even nove you just layed there. I was then told you tempertaure was far far toooo low, and that you only had a 15-20 % chance of living if you were put on a drip, but you would be in pain, and alone. I didnt want you to be in pain or suffer, so i decided it would be more kind to let you go. So you can be with violet!  I let dad with you whilst they put you to sleep. And when we got home we burried you, with your sister. (my poor dad has a very sore back now! lots of digging  ) 
Im so sorry there wasnt anythign else i could do for you, i really hope you enjoyedthe last 2 weeks with me as much as i did with you. I am reallly going to miss you, really going to. I love you little Daisy, sleep well.

Gina x and Simba x 

Most rwecent to when i got her









































































more pics to follow


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

miss you x


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

oh hun I'm in tears, so sorry.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thankyou for looking and helping me


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

linda.t said:


> so sorry for your loss.


thankyou


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

:'( RIP Violet and Daisy


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Brat said:


> :'( RIP Violet and Daisy


thanky. how crappy can one day get eh?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

How crappy indeed, Gina!

I've just come up now to pick up on threads and can't believe that she's gone too. That was very quick indeed - you must be truly gutted!!

So sorry!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

so sorry to hear this little one has passed as well xxxx
how are the others?


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

oh sweetie :sad:
so sorry for your losses
RIP Daisy 
xxx


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Somtimes its just the way it goes! 

Sorry to hear that hun, i know you where excited about having them and i hope the rest and mum are doing ok !


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> How crappy indeed, Gina!
> 
> I've just come up now to pick up on threads and can't believe that she's gone too. That was very quick indeed - you must be truly gutted!!
> 
> So sorry!


So quick, from being fine to dead in a matter of an hour



ladyboid said:


> so sorry to hear this little one has passed as well xxxx
> how are the others?


only got simba lef, he is fine at the moment, fingers crossed



miss_rawr said:


> oh sweetie :sad:
> so sorry for your losses
> RIP Daisy
> xxx


thankyou



stephenie191 said:


> Somtimes its just the way it goes!
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun, i know you where excited about having them and i hope the rest and mum are doing ok !


only have simba left and he is perfect at the moment, just hope he stays that way!


----------

